# Lil' Stubby=Big Fishy's



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

For those who don't know what Lil' Stubby is, it's the biggest joke, make that the smallest joke on the Texas coast. What was supposed to be a 1100' long pier with a 500' T head extending out into the Gulf of Mexico from Sargent beach, ended up being a 50' observation platform extending out to knee deep water. Well, during high tide the end is knee deep, during low winter tides the end is on dry sand. Rant over.
Got down to Sargent Friday afternoon, and like always, my first round of business is to get some bait. As soon as I crossed the swing bridge I knew that wasn't gonna happen. The surf was nothing but huge muddy waves as far as the eye could see and they were crashing all the way up into the dunes. Knowing we weren't gonna be able to drive down the beach, because there was no beach, we decided to walk down Lil' Stubby and drink a beer.
Most people would never dream that there would be fish in water like that, but when we got to the end of the pier, I knew there would be redfish. I didn't have any bait, but what I did have was some jumbo shrimp that I bought for dinner.
I went back to the truck and found the biggest shrimp in the bag, grabbed a surf rod, and went back to the end of the pier. I bit the tail off the shrimp and threaded onto my 8/0 circle hook, then casted into what looked like a chocolate shake in a blender. It didn't take long before my clicker started singing with line peeling off the reel. When I cranked the drag down it came to the top and I saw it was a big bull red, just like I planned. One thing I didn't plan was how to get the fish in my hands when I'm 15' off the water with no net. I was able to get the red on the down current side of the pier and slowly walked it back to the shore. Once the fish was on sand, I got my wife to hold the rod while I ran down the stairs to claim my trophy.
Not wanting to use the rest of my dinner for bait, we went back home. The first thing I did was bait the crab traps, then I made a shrimp and lobster bisque over white rice for dinner. It really hit the spot.
We got up early Saturday morning and checked the radar. There was rain coming, but I knew we had a hour or so to fish before it hit. I ran the traps and got a dozen nice crabs for bait, then headed back to Lil' Stubby. The first piece of crab I casted out didn't last 5 minuets before a red inhaled it. We caught fish as fast as I could cast the rod out, until a huge thunder storm ran us off. We went back right before dark and caught more, until we ran out of bait.
By Sundy morning the tides were back to normal and the north wind had knocked the surf down flat. We didn't have any bait, and didn't really feel like fishing anyway, so we decided to go beach combing. We found 3 nice pieces of shrimp net, a couple floats and a bunch of seashells. It didn't take long before my wife decided she wanted to catch a fish for dinner. We stopped on the beach in a area that had some finger mullet jumping. I caught 3 nice finger mullet in the castnet and put them in a bucket of water for her to use.
Her first cast she caught a hardhead, the second cast she caught a shark, and on the third cast she caught a nice 21" red. Dinner is served.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Great pictures and nice report! Looks like you guys had fun! :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I still can't post a new thread from a computer. I tried my home computer, my work computer and my laptop and they all get the same message. I was able to start this one from Tapatalk, but no worky from PC.
That being said, everyone always want's the exact location of where I'm catching fish, well there you go. It don't get more detailed then that.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*Lil' Stubby*

After all of that complaining (rant rant) over the months about Lil' Stubby; I am glad it finally served a purpose for you. Not to mention, those are some cool pics of that storm coming in with you and your wife in the back ground on Lil' Stubby. I would get those 2 framed. Peace out!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

FishFinder said:


> After all of that complaining (rant rant) over the months about Lil' Stubby; I am glad it finally served a purpose for you.


Right on! The County better not see this because they will be like, "See, I told you so, it is working great!" Ha ha!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little stubby, especially when you can catch fish like that off of it. Great pics as usual.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Right on! The County better not see this because they will be like, "See, I told you so, it is working great!" Ha ha!


Bet it's packed this weekend...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> For those who don't know what Lil' Stubby is, it's the biggest joke, make that the smallest joke on the Texas coast. What was supposed to be a 1100' long pier with a 500' T head extending out into the Gulf of Mexico from Sargent beach, ended up being a 50' observation platform extending out to knee deep water. Well, during high tide the end is knee deep, during low winter tides the end is on dry sand. Rant over.
> .
> .
> .
> Her first cast she caught a hardhead, the second cast she caught a shark, and on the third cast she caught a nice 21" red. Dinner is served.


Oh, man, that's just an INCREDIBLE fish story! I love it that you just "happen" to have a surf rod in your truck at all times. You know... just in case you want to use some of your dinner for bait.

I don't fish up that way, so I didn't know about Lil' Stubby. But aren't they promising to build a big pier like that was supposed to be, when they close Rollover?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*new handle*

we need to change your handle to

http://www.bigred.com/


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> Oh, man, that's just an INCREDIBLE fish story! I love it that you just "happen" to have a surf rod in your truck at all times. You know... just in case you want to use some of your dinner for bait.
> 
> I don't fish up that way, so I didn't know about Lil' Stubby. But aren't they promising to build a big pier like that was supposed to be, when they close Rollover?


Ha, my rods stay in my truck 24/7, it's more like a huge tackle box then a truck, and I buy fresh shrimp to take to Sargent every Friday. Lil' Stubbys actually in Sargent, but yes they are supposed to build a pier on Bolivar when they close Rollover Pass, but I'll believe it when I see it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> but yes they are supposed to build a pier on Bolivar when they close Rollover Pass, but I'll believe it when I see it.


That's what I was saying. If I remember right, the said that they would build a big, nice pier to make up for the loss of fishing Rollover. Probably turn out to be Lil' Stubby II?


----------



## onplane (Jul 26, 2017)

Delightful report and pictures to boot. Good enough for a fishing magazine.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Yep, Stubbys gonna be loaded up from here on out.....


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Great job as always Chum


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great post and pics!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SC on fire as usual. One of these days I want to have a beer and just watch you guys in action.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish they would build another SLP pier and one between the ferry landing & Ft. Travis where the old one was. They both were flounder heaven during the run.


----------



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

I just realized it.....the title of this thread pretty much sums up my life...Weird, I know


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great storm photos love it


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

great report, ill be down in 3 weeks come hell or high water!


----------



## MonsterRed (May 30, 2015)

Awesome report & pics as always. Keep up the good work. We might be headed up that way this weekend.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the Shark and his family could catch a huge fish in a mud puddle!


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

Great job on the fishing and the pics!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

you had the right idea for the day


----------

